# l tyrosine for anxiety ?



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

hi does anyone know if l tyrosine is effective for anxiety i have been prescribed a number of different antidepressants which have not helped and am looking for a more natural solution i have tried valerian,kava,l theanine in past which also not helped.thanks


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Along with dlpa I think it can help with dopamine levels, make sure it's taken on an empty stomach and I think it's best to cycle it 3 weeks on 1 off or something like that. Personally I take dlpa first thing about 1000mg for energy with the wanted side effect of normalising dopamine and norepinephrine and I feel it works very well. I sometimes take 500mg tyrosine mid morning or pre workout.

Of course I'm no expert in this but have suffered from anxiety a fair bit and feel better than ever now. Of course I've cut down alcohol and really dialled my diet in on a recent cut and am now bulking. Another point is i take tryptophan in the evening as I have slept badly for a long time and this is a precursor to serotonin which may also help. This again needs to be taken on an empty stomach and cycled.

I think dlpa and tryptophan are a good morning evening combo as your body takes what it needs unlike some antidepressants and should naturally help anxiety. This is just my take on it of course. Good luck.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Packard try l-theanine from mp, i use 500mgs but the normal dosage is 100-300mg so get it and see where's your sweet spot.

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/l_theanine?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CP2Nq5Om86wCFZQhtAod60O2MQ


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> Packard try l-theanine from mp, i use 500mgs but the normal dosage is 100-300mg so get it and see where's your sweet spot.
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/l_theanine?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CP2Nq5Om86wCFZQhtAod60O2MQ


i have tryed l theanine in past without any effect as have heard quite alot about how effective it can be mine where 200mg i even took 2 with no effect


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

how does the l tryptophan compare to 5-htp as i have tried that with no effect also



mark22 said:


> Along with dlpa I think it can help with dopamine levels, make sure it's taken on an empty stomach and I think it's best to cycle it 3 weeks on 1 off or something like that. Personally I take dlpa first thing about 1000mg for energy with the wanted side effect of normalising dopamine and norepinephrine and I feel it works very well. I sometimes take 500mg tyrosine mid morning or pre workout.
> 
> Of course I'm no expert in this but have suffered from anxiety a fair bit and feel better than ever now. Of course I've cut down alcohol and really dialled my diet in on a recent cut and am now bulking. Another point is i take tryptophan in the evening as I have slept badly for a long time and this is a precursor to serotonin which may also help. This again needs to be taken on an empty stomach and cycled.
> 
> I think dlpa and tryptophan are a good morning evening combo as your body takes what it needs unlike some antidepressants and should naturally help anxiety. This is just my take on it of course. Good luck.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks do u no anywhere that i can get the phenibut for a good price also the others thanks again



Empire Boy said:


> phenibut...its another dopamine precusor like NALT (l tyrosine), so drop the NALT...I think its better than PEA and NALT, but never run more than one dopamine precursor...can also add a dopamine agonist like cabergoline to the phenibut, and it is very good. I also add to my nootropic stack selegiline 0.5mg e5d, phosphatidyl serine 100mg ed, Alpha GPC 250mg ed, and piracetam 1200mg ed (pharma grade no powder), rhodelia rosea, with 6000mg of omega 3. All makes you feel great and firing on all cylinders.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> http://www.mindnutrition.com/mindnutrition/


cheers looks agood site with good prices are they uk based also do any of them products u suggested help with sleep as my anxiety has me up all night thanks


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

If 5htp didn't work for you maybe serotonin isn't a problem. With tryptophan and dlpa I believe it's necessary to have a good amount of vitamin b6 I don't know if this is the same for 5htp.

Oh and bulkpowders is good for these things if you don't mind using powders or have a capsule maker.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> I take 10mg melatonin and 150mcg catapres at night to help my GH pulse, but both also put you to sleep. Catapres might also be perfect for you as it is a BP med, but also used for anxiety and not addictive obviously like benzos...but melatonin and catapres put me to sleep. Catapres here: http://www.alldaychemist.com/


how would u suggest i take the phenibut as my anxiety is genrylised anxiety so suffer pretty much allday


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've used a combo of l-tyrosine and l-tryptophan for depression and found the combo noticably beneficial - tyrosine first thing in the morning (3g) to raise dopamine, and tryptophan before bed (3g) to elevate serotonin and melatonin.

Tyrosine does grant a boost in mood and desire to be active, but am not sure its necessarily the top choice for agitation or anxiety because it also increases thyroid, blood pressure (a little), and adrenal hormones - for relaxation and anti anxiety you may find the tryptophan more useful.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

hi mate is there much difference between 5-htp & tryptophan as i have some 5-htp bbut not sure of what dose may be effective as i have gone as high as 100mg with no effect thanks



Dtlv74 said:


> I've used a combo of l-tyrosine and l-tryptophan for depression and found the combo noticably beneficial - tyrosine first thing in the morning (3g) to raise dopamine, and tryptophan before bed (3g) to elevate serotonin and melatonin.
> 
> Tyrosine does grant a boost in mood and desire to be active, but am not sure its necessarily the top choice for agitation or anxiety because it also increases thyroid, blood pressure (a little), and adrenal hormones - for relaxation and anti anxiety you may find the tryptophan more useful.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

packard said:


> hi mate is there much difference between 5-htp & tryptophan as i have some 5-htp bbut not sure of what dose may be effective as i have gone as high as 100mg with no effect thanks


Tryptophan is the amino directly used to synthesise 5-HTP... 5-HTP is equally effective. The main differences between the two in simple terms are:

1) that 5-HTP elevates serotonin only, whereas tryptophan also increases the hormone melatonin,

2) 5-HTP tends to have an appetite supressing effect whereas tryptophan doesn't

3) Tryptophan is required in much larger doses to elevate serotonin than 5-HTP (tryp can be dosed 10-20 times higher because some of it will be used for protein synthesis and other metabolic pathways as well as serotonin synthesis).

4) Some people (including myself) experience intense headaches with 5-HTP but not with tryptophan.

For dosing you can go above 100mg of 5-HTP - doses of 100mg three times per day is fine. I wouldn't go above 400mg in total daily though, as that can potentially contribute to serotonin syndrome (too much serotonin is toxic).


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to comment very informative is there anything else that may help with anxiety that may be worth trying thanks

1) that 5-HTP elevates serotonin only, whereas tryptophan also increases the hormone melatonin,

2) 5-HTP tends to have an appetite supressing effect whereas tryptophan doesn't

3) Tryptophan is required in much larger doses to elevate serotonin than 5-HTP (tryp can be dosed 10-20 times higher because some of it will be used for protein synthesis and other metabolic pathways as well as serotonin synthesis).

4) Some people (including myself) experience intense headaches with 5-HTP but not with tryptophan.

For dosing you can go above 100mg of 5-HTP - doses of 100mg three times per day is fine. I wouldn't go above 400mg in total daily though, as that can potentially contribute to serotonin syndrome (too much serotonin is toxic).


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

1000mg valarian root, and 400mg l-theanine saved my life during college.

Mike


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

criticalbench said:


> 1000mg valarian root, and 400mg l-theanine saved my life during college.
> 
> Mike


I may have to try l theanine again if 5- htp don't work just this time higher dose as 400 mg wasn't enough


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aniracetam should be worth your investigation as well


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> http://www.mindnutrition.com/mindnutrition/


Hi mate do u no if mind nutrition is a uk based site as I'm in uk, also can aniractam and phenibut be taking together as the both look like solid products thanks


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

mark22 said:


> Aniracetam should be worth your investigation as well


Do u no if this can be taking daily mate


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aniracetam or piracetam are daily and I remember something about needing choline with it.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

mark22 said:


> Aniracetam or piracetam are daily and I remember something about needing choline with it.


Cheers I will try to find out more as I'm not interested in goin bk down the ssri route for nothing but side effects


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> Yes, CDP Choline or Alpha GPC are worth the money; DMAE is terrible, and regular old Choline Bitarate will get the job done. I just started aniracetam 600mg ed with piracetam 800mg ed (I like the way they stack so far even though they are 'similar') w/ 250mg ed Alpha GPC, along with a stack of 5mg selegiline e3d, 0.5mg cabergoline e3d, 100mg phosphatidyl serine ed, 250mg NALT e2d, 1000mg ALCAR ed, 400mg Caffeine ed and 4000mg Omega 3 ed, and things are cranking along...on days I really need to slog it out I add 400mg of modafinil into the mix...


Nice little stack u got there bud, why do I need the choline with phenibut and aniractam I don't understand cheers


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/34789-why-do-you-need-to-take-a-choline-source-with-piracetam/


Understand now lol so can aniractam be taking long term for anxiety an is there any tolerance that u no off


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> It is better the longer you run it...some do racetams for years and years...and believe it actually alters the way your brain 'fires'..in a good way.


Is mind nutrition uk based as I'm in uk and not sure how much it cost to ship if not


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I find Valium takes the edge of day too day anxiety,come downs and other stresses. lol


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

bennyrock said:


> I find Valium takes the edge of day too day anxiety,come downs and other stresses. lol


Me 2 mTe shame it can't be taking long term without dependency or tolarAnce


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

Empire Boy said:


> its UK


Cheers


----------

